# Solved: Linksys e1200 no internet access



## quark314 (Jul 24, 2010)

I've had this linksys e1200 router for about 6 months, and it has always worked fine. But last night it stopped having internet access. I hadn't updated windows or changed any networking settings recently, so I don't really know where to begin to track down what's wrong.

I do have internet access by plugging directly into the modem (my current configuration, to allow me to post here). Going through the router, however, neither the wired nor the wireless access works. My computer can see the wireless network at "full bars" but it says "no internet access". When I'm connected to the wired internet through the router, I can ping the router (192.168.1.1) but not outside servers (eg 8.8.8.8). I can also ping the router via the wireless (i.e. when I am only connected to the router wirelessly, and not through the wired connection). So it seems that the internet/modem is working fine, and the wireless signal is fine, but the router doesn't want to talk to the modem properly??

Below is what I get from IPCONFIG /ALL while wired through the router, but I'm about at my computer literacy limit, so I don't really know what to look for and nothing really jumps out at me. Is it odd that the DNS server for the Ethernet adapter LAN is the router's ip address?

I'd really appreciate any help or suggestions you have to offer. 
(n.b. I'm mainly working on a thinkPad t430s with windows 7, but have machines with XP and Ubuntu 12.04 also handy if that makes any troubleshooting easier)

C:\Users\Amy>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : bobcat
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-4E-36-D2-45-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-4E-36-D2-45-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2200
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-4E-36-D2-45-08
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d34:d3b8:4940:b6da%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.137(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 10, 2014 2:10:20 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 11, 2014 9:21:40 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 329010742
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-F3-57-5E-3C-97-0E-CD-79-75

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579LM Gigabit Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-97-0E-CD-79-75
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ada1:4ae5:75b1:b907%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.122(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 10, 2014 10:00:52 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 11, 2014 10:00:51 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 238851854
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-F3-57-5E-3C-97-0E-CD-79-75

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{25367C7D-C3B2-4A94-A2B4-BE48A3936D95}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{626FDA03-4E65-4685-9FA8-7D000BCDE4B6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{92A3AF37-7ECA-4EDC-8FB8-540E3092E2DD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0354DBE9-ACAD-4ABB-87CF-DE6F5A5EDB17}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Amy>PING 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Amy>PING 8.8.8.8

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reset the router to factory defaults.

Unplug modem and router and shut down computer(s).

Connect modem to router WAN port with a known good cable and connect computer to router LAN port.

Plug in modem. Plug in router. Boot computer.

Configure router's WAN if necessary (e.g., if you have DSL). If you don't have internet access now it's pretty safe to say that the router has failed.


----------



## quark314 (Jul 24, 2010)

Factory reset fixed it. I guess I'll never know why it suddenly got its knickers in such a twist, but the important thing is that it works again!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

